
Show HN: Appster – Free Bootstrap 4 App Landing Page Template - attacomsian
https://wireddots.com/products/appster
======
ijustdontcare
Total requests: 30 Size: 1.149,02 KB Transferred Size: 539,24 KB Time: 6,53
seconds

That's on a wired 50 megabit connection, I don't want to know the load time on
mobile. Good job on an overblown landing page!

Related thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15031814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15031814)

~~~
rayalez
Please be respectful of other people's work. The same criticism could have
been framed in a much less toxic manner.

The author has clearly put a lot of work into this, and theres a lot more good
things to say about it than there are flaws.

For example, it looks beautiful, will certainly help many people, and I,
personally, will be happy to learn from it and use in my own future projects.
Even though page size can be improved, author did a great job, and I don't
want him to be discouraged by your nitpicking.

So don't be a dick.

~~~
attacomsian
Hey, thank you. Glad, you like it.

I agree with you on page size/load time. It is just a demo landing page and
not a final product. There are plenty of ways to improve the page metrics.

~~~
codefined
Since the actual size is tiny, tried using webpack to combine some of the
resources. Saved ~40% of that size with minification and dead code removal,
and saving that many requests meant that it takes a tenth of the time to load.

Might recommend you try it too for releases, as a lot of people might not know
how & will use this as is.

------
onion2k
There are a few places that don't look great if you look at the demo on
mobile. There's too much padding on the bottom of the header nav, the app
store logos don't have any margins, and the 'Unlimited Features' title is
right up against the image of the phone.

~~~
attacomsian
Thank you for the feedback. I'll fix soon.

------
tolgahanuzun
The app is nice for the promotional site. It is light and beautiful.

~~~
attacomsian
Glad, you like it ;)

------
attacomsian
Wow, Appster is downloaded 210+ times in just 3 hours. I didn't anticipate
this. It was a fun project I created while learning Bootstrap 4 but it turned
out a useful app landing page.

I would love to see how you are using it. Just send me a tweet at
[https://twitter.com/attacomsian](https://twitter.com/attacomsian)

~~~
gvx
It looks very nice. By the way, why didn't you make a landing page for Appster
with Appster?

------
rayalez
Awesome work, thanks for sharing!

Bookmarked it, should come in handy when I'm building my next landing page =)

------
geekamongus
Just a quick grammar tip: "A beautiful screen capturing app you can trust on"
should say "you can trust" or "you can rely on."

For that matter, I'd probably refer to it as a "screen capture app" instead of
a "screen capturing app."

~~~
attacomsian
Yes. You're right. Didn't pay much attention as it was supposed to be a dummy
text.

~~~
cube00
This is exactly why you need to use Lorem Ipsum otherwise visitors spend their
time focusing on the text (I was trying to work out if it was a theme or an
app you were pushing)

~~~
attacomsian
I'll replace the text with Lorem Ipsum.

------
adtac
I can't load the webpage; is it down for anyone else? Google cache returns
404.

~~~
attacomsian
Server crashes... ! Just restarted. it is live again.

~~~
adtac
Cheers, it's back up again.

------
Cronkan
Why use alpha when the beta of Bootstrap 4 is out?

~~~
attacomsian
Beta is released few days ago. I built Appster a couple of weeks ago but
released it today. Will update it to Bootstrap 4 once it is available.

------
viach
Great and useful work. Bootstrap 4 is still in beta, do you plan to continue
support, taking into a count possible api changes?

~~~
attacomsian
Glad, you like it. Yes, I will upgrade it to Bootstrap 4 once it is released.

------
aleksandrm
Bootstrap templates are Show HN material now?

~~~
hackNightly
Bootstrap templates require a non-trivial amount of work. Why should they not
be?

------
ankyth27
You may want to add default margins to some elements. On mobiles the buttons,
images etc. are overlapping.

~~~
attacomsian
I'll fix. Thank you for the feedback.

------
yaseer
Unfortunately this is down for me again

~~~
attacomsian
I'm sorry for the trouble. i just upgraded the server.

~~~
yaseer
No problem and thanks for the work - this is useful!

------
danvoell
What theme is wiredots built on?

~~~
attacomsian
It is Built on Wired UI kit (a Bootstrap 4 UI kit). I'll release it for FREE
in coming weeks ;)

------
rendall
Beautiful work!

~~~
attacomsian
thank you.

------
mrwnmonm
This is on the front page, Seriously?

